# Importing Wine



## olatc (19 May 2009)

Hi

I am looking to import wine from a select number of vineyards in Spain. I have never imported products before so have no idea of duties etc. which must be paid.

Some say I would be better going through a wholesaler such as winesdirect but what is stopping them from going straight to the vineyard and cutting me out.

I will be looking to sell the wines on to restaurants, speciality retailers and possibly pubs.

Can someone advise on excise duty, vat and shipping please.

Many Thanks in advance.


----------



## Protocol (19 May 2009)

You plan to import wine and don't know what the rate of excise duty on wine is?


I did a quick search on www.google.ie and found this:

 =

I then searched www.revenue.ie and found this document on Alcohol taxes

http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/excise/leaflets/pn1886.pdf


----------



## Protocol (19 May 2009)

Here are the leaflets on excise duties, that I found on www.revenue.ie


http://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/excise/leaflets/index.html


I hope they help.


----------



## meatmonger (19 May 2009)

three wine shops / importers have gone bust in last month.

several others already specialise in Spainish Wines, while dozens have them as part of their portfolios.

restaurants are mounting up bad debts and going bust, leading to suppliers having problems.

If you think you are serious, then good luck.  You're gonna need it.


----------



## olatc (27 May 2009)

Thanks for the info protocol


----------



## olatc (27 May 2009)

sounds like the margins are tight......may need to reconsider


----------



## Setanta12 (27 May 2009)

You remind me of that guy who approached a branch of AIB recently wanting a loan to set up a stall to sell breakfast rolls by the side of the road.


----------



## mathepac (27 May 2009)

Setanta12 said:


> ...  a stall to sell breakfast rolls by the side of the road.


But now he can have a wine-list as well.


----------



## dinjoecurry (27 May 2009)

my business partner and I  thought importing wine from Italy would be a good idea We found a vinyard got the prices paid the vat/duty and then found the only way to get rid of it was to drink it ourselves 200 bottles so we are working through it *.its* *a hard* *job but someone has to do it.*Margins are so tight in that business it would drive you to drink


----------



## Graham_07 (28 May 2009)

dinjoecurry said:


> my business partner and I thought importing wine from Italy would be a good idea We found a vinyard got the prices paid the vat/duty and then found the only way to get rid of it was to drink it ourselves 200 bottles so we are working through it *.its* *a hard* *job but someone has to do it.*Margins are so tight in that business it would drive you to drink


 
If you need any unpaid staff to help complete the disposal I am sure AAM-ers would be happy to help a friend in need in these difficult times.


----------



## Domo (28 May 2009)

Why not offer a wine tasting service to individuals and companies? (and then sell direct, after they have had a few glasses - I fell for that a few times - although I must say the wine was really great and worth it).

Could be a way to get rid of some wine - as long as you have different sorts of wine.

Just a thought.


----------

